# July GTA Shrimper Meet



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Date: Thursday, July 31, 2014
Time: 7pm -
Place: Randy's shrimp cave in Markham 

I have a small house and I *booked* the basement for this event. However, due to the space limitation, I can host up to 10 (some will sit on the carpet already) attendees. 

All who came to the June meet are automatically considered coming (let me know if you're not), so that leave about 3 more spots.... Let me know if you are interested, first come first serve. My address will be sent to you by PM, email, or other means.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I will also sell some of my shrimps at a good price on that day only. I won't post any pictures since you can come to see the shrimps before you buy, no need to PM me what you want.

CRS/CBS S grade pattern : $30 for 10
CRS/CBS SS grade pattern : $55 for 10
Locally Bred BKK/Black Panda : $18 ea ($20 regular)
Locally Bred Black Tiger Orange Eye : $20ea ($25 regular)
Imported BKK/Black Panda/Blue Bolt : $15ea (min order 5) ($18 regular)
Imported WR : $20ea ($22 regular)
Pure Line CBS : S pattern $20ea, SS pattern $30ea.
Pure Line CRS (SSS pattern, very stunning colour, 4 for $100 or $30ea)
* Zebra Pinto : $100ea (pre-order please so I can let you know if I have enough before the meet)


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

1 or 2 spots left..... if you haven't gotten a reply from me please send me a PM asap. See you all there.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*Meet*

Save a spot for me and pm your location please.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Couple of things...

1. All spots are taken. My small place will be a bit crowded if all show up, I hope you guys don't mind that. Light refreshments will be available, however if you are bringing anything, please let me know.

2. Please try to be on time at 7pm. Cell phone signal is bad in my basement, so let me know if you are going to be late.

3. If you asked already but didn't get a reply from me with my address, send me another PM.

4. Tentative agendas,
- Look at my tanks and setup, and I will explain my ideas behind things.
- Look at some relative rare shrimps (Mosura pintos, zebra pintos, Mosura BKK, Mosura BKK with flowerhead, Red tigers) and some less rare ones ( BTOE, and some nice Blue Bolt from my own breed, and all types of CRS/CBS.) Yeah, all stuffed in a 8x12 shrimp room ;-(
- Random discussions as usual.
- Raffles ($10 ea) to draw a Mosura BKK (if more than 3 tickets sold). Just for fun ;-)


----------

